# Knife show



## Tclem (Jun 1, 2015)

who will be in Atlanta this coming weekend. You still going @robert flynt


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> who will be in Atlanta this coming weekend. You still going @robert flynt


You bet, I have a vendor pass for Donna and me and as soon I Drop our guest, from Takefu Steel, off at the Gulfport airport Thursday we are heading for Atlanta. We were going to take them to Atlanta with us but they decide it might be to long a drive so they will fly.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 1, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> You bet, I have a vendor pass for Donna and me and as soon I Drop our guest, from Takefu Steel, off at the Gulfport airport Thursday we are heading for Atlanta. We were going to take them to Atlanta with us but they decide it might be to long a drive so they will fly.


We are coming in Friday night. Will look for you Saturday


----------



## SENC (Jun 2, 2015)

Sounds like fun, wish I could join!

Tony - I don't know where you are staying, but if they have a cement pond be aware that they frown on fishing in them. 

On slightly more serious note, though, Georgia law requires a weapon permit for carrying (openly or concealed) knives with blades over 5" - so if you find a BAK (big-arse knife) you just have to have, don't strap it to your hip Crocodile Dundee style and walk the Atlanta streets or you may be relieved of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 2, 2015)

And don't let Paxton play with the blades.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

